# Samsung CD Master 32E Model SCR-3232



## mgsales310 (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the full description of the Samsung CD Master 32E Model SCR-3232?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
http://stason.org/TULARC/pc/optical...ECTRONICS-INC-Internal-CD-ROM-SCR-3230-S.html


----------

